# Pics from The 20th,,,Congrats.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just to let everyone know i really enjoy being able to fish with you guys.For those of you i had not met it was a lot of fun


Dixie w/a kissing fish.Rock,,,Nice to meet you ...Had a blast

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/100_05631.jpg

Fishman w his first puppy.Good to finally get to fish with you also.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/100_05661.jpg


This is to Dr Bubba from Guru and I...We love ya.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/100_05671.jpg


Ok ladies and gentelman the man of the month has to be reeled out....He is on fire with the stripes....Congrats Dave on this one 35 inches.Also a puppy.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/100_05701.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/100_05691.jpg


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

wtg on the Rock,s , nice pic,s


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Gesss,,, teach a guy to cast and what does he do,,, go out and catch all the big fish and don't even invite ya along  Way to go Dave now teach me how to catch them bigguns  
Nice fish guys, save some for us


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice fish guys...save some for me...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

nice fish guys wish i could of made it,, will get with some of you next week when i get back in town .


----------



## Stripers4me (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice catch! Where were you fishing and what did you use?


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Stripers4me said:


> Nice catch! Where were you fishing and what did you use?



I bet they were in the water and using rods and reels


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

wow, you write that yourself?


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> I bet they were in the water and using rods and reels


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish.......*

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I Know I Know Lol :d


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cat I had a great time. Finally got the new St. Croix wet and does not hve that skunky smell to it. Im glad to have finally fished with ya and being with me when I caught my first pup. That five spotter sure was perty. 
Man I gotta learn to keep my eye open when i get my pic taken.

Thanks again 
Rick


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

great job guys. Eric you got to help me get hooked up with some of those fish call me and i am there......621 7644


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I waited another night but finally caught my first keeper striper.








She ain't so big, but she's all mine!


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

Dang, first time I've seen you without the pith helmet. Thats quite a fuzzball on top o yo haid!
Great catch dude. See ya Tuesday.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk Rory.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

pith helmet =  

Good job Rory! Did he taste good in that hot oil bath?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I believe DR Bubba is right that is a boy. Keep that bait a secret.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Freddrum said:


> Dang, first time I've seen you without the pith helmet. Thats quite a fuzzball on top o yo haid!
> Great catch dude. See ya Tuesday.


LOL - don't judge a book (or a man) by the cover. 



Fishman said:


> Perty werk Rory.


Thanks man - you did pretty well yourself the other day too!



Dr. Bubba said:


> pith helmet =
> 
> Good job Rory! Did he taste good in that hot oil bath?


Pith Helmet = You wouldn't recognize me on the beach without it!

He did tasted too good for common folk!



Digger said:


> I believe DR Bubba is right that is a boy. Keep that bait a secret.


Thanks Digger - and of course I won't tell anyone that you can catch striper on ******** ****.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Jim*

Did you get pics of yours.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

No... I didn't. Was so intent on getting them home, cleaned and filleted that I didn't even think of taking pics.

By the way, on the recommendation of Catman32, I used the following method to prepare and cook the two stripers that I'd caught.

(1) Filetted and verified no bones
(2) Sprinkled each raw meat side with Old Bay, salt, pepper and lemon juice.
(3) Sandwiched two filets together placing the following items in-between - sliced onion and butter.
(4) Placed each double stack into a Heavy-Duty aluminum foil envelope, triple folded and sealed at all sides.
(5) Removing directly from the refrigerator, I placed this foil pack on the grill (middle burner on low, outer burners on high) and cooked at 525 degrees for 10 minutes on the first side and 6 minutes on the second side.
(6) Removed from grill, cut through foil and feasted.

It was absolutely delicious. The only change I'd make is to be a bit more generous with the Old Bay. AND... the best part of it all... is that my wife has mandated that I seek new, fresh catches so that I can do some more gourmet cooking for her. Of course, I'll do so.  

Jim


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Jim,
You keep doing that and you'll look like me. I gained 3 pounds just reading it.


----------

